# Problem with OpenDNS



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

A few months back a fellow member suggested using OpenDNS and it seemed like a good idea at the time. But since then something went wrong.... websites no longer accept my email address for account setup or log-in. It tells me it is not a valid email. I also went back to check the router settings and they are all correct. I also went back into the MacBook to check it's settings and they are correct. (according to OpenDNS) But when it checks my system it says I am not using OpenDNS. They also sent me instructions on how to check the systme and the DNS numbers coming back are not the same as theirs. Ugh! 

I did have to bring the MacBook into an Apple Store a few months ago and I remember the tech changing something!! But I have no idea WHAT or HOW!!! 

Does anyone even know what I am talking about and if so do you have any suggestions. Not being able to us my email address is a PITA and it requires me to have to use the POS PC. 

FWIW, Apple Tech Support (phone) has no idea either to why I cannot use my email. 


Thanks for reading and for any help in trying to resolve this issue. 

Rick


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 28, 2009)

NoWake200 said:


> A few months back a fellow member suggested using OpenDNS and it seemed like a good idea at the time. ...


It seems that you have made a critical mistake. OpenDNS is a domain name server. It is not a domain name registrar. If you want your own domain, then you need to register it with one of the registrars like GoDaddy.com or Dotster.com. Once you have your own domain, the you may use OpenDNS rather than setting up your own DNS.


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is the thread that I was involved with a few months back that talked about OpenDNS

http://macosx.com/forums/switchers-...4849-why-internet-soo-slow-sometimes-mac.html

I was under the impression and still am that it was for us in you home network and computers.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 28, 2009)

NoWake200 said:


> Does anyone even know what I am talking about and if so do you have any suggestions. Not being able to us my email address is a PITA and it requires me to have to use the POS PC.


OpenDNS has nothing to do with websites accepting or rejecting your email address -- it's just not possible.  If the website is telling you that your email address is invalid, then that is something totally unrelated to OpenDNS and what OpenDNS does.

*It is impossible for OpenDNS to affect whether or not a website accepts your email address.*

Where did you enter your OpenDNS settings?  In your router, or the Network pane of the System Preferences on your computer?


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Where did you enter your OpenDNS settings?  In your router, or the Network pane of the System Preferences on your computer?



I did it in both. 



Thanks for taking the time to reply and answer my questions. I went back into my router and entered 0.0.0.0. in the DNS boxes. Once I did that one one web site that was rejecting my email address opened like nothing happened, it was craigslist. Then when I re-entered the DNS numbers (codes?) it happened again. 


OpenDNS did reply yesterday. I copied the results to what they had me try..... this is it below. But they have yet to get back to me. 

vvvvvvvvvvvv


; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> www.opendns.com
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 15059
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.opendns.com.		IN	A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.opendns.com.	30	IN	A	208.67.219.99

;; Query time: 73 msec
;; SERVER: 4.2.2.1#53(4.2.2.1)
;; WHEN: Tue Jan 27 11:17:16 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 49


This did not match what they told me I should get. 



I am not an expert as you can tell, thanks for your time. 

Rick


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

So if the OpenDNS has nothing to do with websites accepting my email address on both Camino and Safari then what is causing this problem? This is with both a .com and .net email address.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you, perchance, ever encounter a website that said something to the effect of, "You need additional QuickTime codecs to view this video" (or something similar), and then were directed to a page that downloaded said codecs, then you installed the codecs?

Also, it seems you're using 4.2.2.1 as a DNS server.  It should read something like this:

```
;; Query time: 349 msec
[b];; SERVER: 208.67.222.222#53(208.67.222.222)[/b]
;; WHEN: Wed Jan 28 14:24:32 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 49
```

Try leaving the DNS server entries in the "Network" pane of the System Preferences blank (don't even put 0.0.0.0 in there -- just leave or make them blank).  Then, put the OpenDNS servers in your router in the DNS server places.  They should be:

208.67.222.222
and
208.67.220.220

Then, again try the 'dig' command they told you to try earlier that you posted the results of.  See if they more closely match my results; specifically, the part of my results that's bold.

Also, what does your network setup look like?  A computer connected to a router, that's in turn connected to a modem?  What kind of modem -- DSL?  Cable?  Is it just a modem, or is it a modem-router combo?


----------



## Whitehill (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been using OpenDNS servers for about a year with no problems at all.  In fact, after I replaced my DSL company's servers with these, all my Internet operations sped up by a noticeable amount.

Do you have any problems sending or receiving email in Mail or Thunderbird or whatever?


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have noticed that as well, but it seems to be a bit slower. 

No problem with receiving or sending mail just went I enter my address into a web site that requires it. I am getting "please enter a valid email address" message.


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Did you, perchance, ever encounter a website that said something to the effect of, "You need additional QuickTime codecs to view this video" (or something similar), and then were directed to a page that downloaded said codecs, then you installed the codecs?
*

I did not I don't believe. Is there a way to find out if I had and not realized it?

Also, it seems you're using 4.2.2.1 as a DNS server.  It should read something like this:

```
;; Query time: 349 msec
[b];; SERVER: 208.67.222.222#53(208.67.222.222)[/b]
;; WHEN: Wed Jan 28 14:24:32 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 49
```

Try leaving the DNS server entries in the "Network" pane of the System Preferences blank (don't even put 0.0.0.0 in there -- just leave or make them blank).  Then, put the OpenDNS servers in your router in the DNS server places.  They should be:

208.67.222.222
and
208.67.220.220

Then, again try the 'dig' command they told you to try earlier that you posted the results of.  See if they more closely match my results; specifically, the part of my results that's bold.

I will give this a try right now.... thank you.

Also, what does your network setup look like?  A computer connected to a router, that's in turn connected to a modem?  What kind of modem -- DSL?  Cable?  Is it just a modem, or is it a modem-router combo?

Everything is wireless, 2Wire DLS modem connected to a Linksys. We only have two wireless laptops Mac and PC.


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is what I got after clearing out the the system pref. 

dig www.opendns.com

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> www.opendns.com
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 5913
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.opendns.com.		IN	A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.opendns.com.	30	IN	A	208.67.219.99

;; Query time: 91 msec
;; SERVER: 4.2.2.1#53(4.2.2.1)
;; WHEN: Wed Jan 28 15:10:22 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 49


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is what I get when I put all 0s in the DNS section of the router.

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

dig www.opendns.com

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> www.opendns.com
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 55337
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.opendns.com.		IN	A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.opendns.com.	30	IN	A	208.67.219.99

;; Query time: 51 msec
;; SERVER: 4.2.2.1#53(4.2.2.1)
;; WHEN: Wed Jan 28 15:16:42 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 49


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is what I get when I put 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 back in the DNS....



vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

 dig www.opendns.com

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> www.opendns.com
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 41109
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.opendns.com.		IN	A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.opendns.com.	30	IN	A	208.67.219.99

;; Query time: 45 msec
;; SERVER: 4.2.2.1#53(4.2.2.1)
;; WHEN: Wed Jan 28 15:19:29 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 49




Does this shed any light?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 28, 2009)

Strange... all of those DNS queries were serviced by the 4.2.2.1 DNS server.  I'm thinking perhaps your modem is also a router -- what model is it?

If the modem is also a router, then the DNS servers would probably need to be changed on it as well... and I've heard of cable modems that are strictly modems (no router component) that have DNS settings.  Don't know much about the 2Wire modems -- I've got one here, but it's a modem/router/wireless all-in-one.


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it is just a wireless modem, there are not additional ports. 

I am on the phone with Apple Support right now and hope they will have an idea. 

The other step is to completely reset the router. 

But let me ask you..... you talked about me downloading something for quicktime, if that had happened what could it have done. God only knows what I have done.... like I said I do not think I did but then I have a hard time remembering what I did a few weeks ago. My mind has not really been all that clear as of late. 

Thank you for your time trying to help me out!!!!! 
Rick


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 28, 2009)

The funny thing is this.... when I put all 0 in my routers DNS the problem went away, when I put it back in the problem came back. 


Anther question.... 

;; SERVER: 4.2.2.1#53(4.2.2.1)

Is this normal? Any why do you think I could not change it? 

Apple just had me reset Safari, I do not think that was it however.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 29, 2009)

NoWake200 said:


> ;; SERVER: 4.2.2.1#53(4.2.2.1)
> 
> Is this normal? Any why do you think I could not change it?


Normal?  Yes.  4.2.2.1 is a valid DNS server, used by many.

The problem is, basically, why your router/computer won't let you use another DNS server.  I'm thinking it's one of the two:

1) Your ISP forcing you to use certain DNS servers, or
2) Your modem is actually a router and/or NAT device and is overriding DNS changes made elsewhere (computer and/or router).

Would your DSL service, perchance, be provided by Verizon?  4.2.2.1 is on Verizon's backbone, and if your DSL service is Verizon, perhaps they're forcing you to use their DNS servers somehow -- either at the DSLAM/RT (the big piece of equipment where your phone line goes when it leaves your house), or at the modem level.


----------



## NoWake200 (Jan 29, 2009)

We are using AT&T, one time SBC. 

I removed all traces of the OpenDNS from the computer and router. I am not having the email issues on other websites. So I guess the problem is fixed but like you I am still wondering how and why this has happened. 

FWIW, I have sent OpenDNS several emails after their first one and they have not gotten back to me. Either they have no idea and I stumped them or they just do not care. LOL It would be nice to hear from source about their thoughts. 

There is also a new router in our future, I am wanting to get the Time Capsule. When I do I am going to give this a try again to see if it is the router or the ISP. Either way, at least my email is being accepted once again on the internet.


----------

